# BLUESCREEN at Win7!



## alphap0rnx3 (29. Januar 2011)

Hei Leute, 

ich bekomme in unregelmäßigen abständen immer diesen einen Bluescreen! Ich werde noch verrückt!
Da steht was von fehlerhafter Hardware, das macht mir angst.
Alles fing an seit dem meine GTX570 drinne ist!
Bitte Helft mir....


----------



## drdealgood (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: BLUESCREEN at Win7  HILFE!!!!*

Hmm, betreibst Du das System immer noch mit dem 550 Watt Netzteil ?

Die Wattangabe bezieht sich ja auf die Leistungsaufnahme von dem Teil, da kommen ja dann eh nur ca. 80% am System an.

Die GTX 570 zieht ja auch ganz ordentlich Leistung ab, vielleicht reichts dann nicht mehr für eine stabilen Systemlauf. Auch scheinst Du ja ein wenig übertaktet zu haben.


----------



## alphap0rnx3 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: BLUESCREEN at Win7  HILFE!!!!*

Also, ich hab ein 750 watt ocz nt drinne 

EDIT: 700 watt


----------



## drdealgood (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: BLUESCREEN at Win7  HILFE!!!!*

Dann mach mal ein Update von dem Link "Mein System" 

Mal andere Grakatreiberversionen ausprobieren


----------



## alphap0rnx3 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: BLUESCREEN at Win7  HILFE!!!!*

Der neuste treiber ist drauf...


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Januar 2011)

Bei welchen Aktivitäten treten die Bluescreens auf?

Kannst du bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z machen (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## drdealgood (29. Januar 2011)

Eben mal NICHT den neusten Treiber installieren, probiere mal eine ältere Version. Ich habe zwar keine schöne GTX 570, bin aber auch auf eine ältere Treiberversion zurück gewechselt, der neuste Treiber verursachte zwar keine "Blauen" bei mir, lief aber irgendwie nicht richtig "Rund" 

Vielleicht treten die Probleme auch erst auf, seitdem Du den Neusten Treiber installiert hast, mal drüber nachdenken ?!

Normalerweise verweisst der "Blaue" aber meistens auf ein Problem mit dem Arbeitsspeicher, aber da ist der simpel1970 der "Spezie"  in der Analyse, also poste dem Guten mal die CPU-Z Werte.


----------



## Razorblade12 (30. Januar 2011)

Das Problem bei diesem Error bzw- Stop-Code ist, dass dies ein "Unknown Hardware Error" ist. 
Das macht die Suche nicht unbedingt bedeutend einfacher. 
Wie simpel1970 schreibt, erst mal die Infos posten. 

Hast Du im BIOS irgendetwas "unnatürliches" eingestellt? Kerne freigeschalten, Standby, Overclocking...


----------



## alphap0rnx3 (30. Januar 2011)

Also,  mein CPU war etwas OC'ed, jetzt ist im Bios aber alles auf  den Default Einstellungen.
Habe heute unter Win7 diese RAM diagnose gemacht, für jeden RAM_riegel einzeln. Bei einem meiner Ripjaws bleibt die leiste bei 21% hängen, geht dann auch nicht weiter, habe 4 h gewartet. Beim anderen Riegel läuft alles wunderbar. Habe jetzt den "defekten" Riegel rausgelassen, bin gespannt ob die BSOD immer noch kommen.

Hier der CPU-Z screen


----------



## drdealgood (30. Januar 2011)

Dann wirst Du Dein Problem wohl gefunden haben  wenn schon die WIN 7 Speicherdiagnose anscheinend einen Fehler bei einem Modul findet, bzw. sich aufhängt.

Wenn Du Masochist bist, kannst Du ja auch mal MEMTEST laufen lassen, der wirft Dir dann auch noch genau die fehlerhaften Bereiche aus 

Noch Gewährleistung auf den Speicherkit ?

Wieso rennen die Module nur im Einkanal-Modus ? oder hattest Du für die Screenshoots schon das Fehlerhafte rausgenommen ?


----------



## alphap0rnx3 (30. Januar 2011)

Hei, 

also habe das "fehlerhafte" rausgeholt... das vermeindlich fehlerhafte... 
Jetzt zum ergebnis, memtest hat sich grade nach einer stunde aufgehängt und ist abgestürzt.
Ich denke mal das ist die Lösung, neuer RAM muss her.

Ich konnte die Fehlermeldung nich lesen, da alles zu schnell weg war.

außerdem hatte ich vor dem besagten bsod schon ein paar andere, die "fehlerhafte hardware" und "treiber probleme" beschrieben. Nach einem Chip-treiber update war das schon mal gegessen.  Die Hardware-geschichte und die Memory meldung scheinen dann ja zsm zu passen. Obwohl bis vor 2 wochen alles lief....


----------



## noname545 (30. Januar 2011)

tach, habe auch einen Bluescreen nach Graka wechsel.
Das komische ist ich bekomme immer einen Blue screen wenn ich ohne Graka mein PC starte.
Ich habe jetzt eine HD 6950 eingebaut und bekomme einen Blue screen wenn ich nix mache, d.h ich nicht am PC bin. Aber wenn ich Filme schaue oder Arbeite, bissle Spile passiert nix. Verstehe ich net, werd noch verrückt.


----------



## alphap0rnx3 (30. Januar 2011)

Könnte auch daran liegen dass die komponenten sich nicht vertragen. 
Mach mal n Foto vom nächsten BSOD und poste es


----------



## noname545 (30. Januar 2011)

ach mist zu spät, sonst hätte ich kein neues Thema eröffent.
Hier steht alles:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...een-nach-grafikkarte-wechsel.html#post2646830


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Januar 2011)

@alphap0rnx3: Es lief mit keinem der Riegel im Einzelbetrieb fehlerfrei?


----------



## drdealgood (31. Januar 2011)

@alphap0rnx3

Nimm mal den Speichertakt runter zu Testzwecken (500 oder 600 MHz) nur mal um zu sehen, ob die Dose dann stabil geht.

Wenns dann passt, scheinen die Module die angegebenen Sezifikationen nicht zu schaffen. 

Wobei auch immer noch die Möglichkeit besteht, dass es an Windows 7 liegt. Bei mir z.B. laufen die Speicher unter XP x64 und Windows Server 2008 x64 tagelang völlig problemlos mit 1066 MHz.

Sobald ich jedoch unter WIN 7 x64 1066 MHz Speichertakt einstelle, No Way, irgendwann kommt der "Blaue"

Anderseits spricht durch den sich aufhängenden Memtest doch einiges dafür, dass irgendwas mit den Modulen nicht in Ordnung ist.


----------



## alphap0rnx3 (31. Januar 2011)

Also, meine Module liefen bei den Blauen immer zusammen. Einzeln kam es aber nach einem Test auch dazu. Obwohl die Blauen immer wilkürlich kommen. Ich kann zb 2h Crysis Warhead zocken ohne das was pasiert. Dann nach 15 min surfen kommt n BSOD. Ist schon komisch.

Achja, die Riegel liefen immer auf ca 600 mhz. Schon vom Mobo aus. Die Target Frequency war zwar 1333mhz, doch sie liefen immer nur auf ca. 600. 

Ich denke Umtauschen ist das einfachste.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Januar 2011)

Neuer RAM ist sicherlich die einfachste Lösung.
Evtl. willst du aber noch ein paar Einstellungen testen? In dem Fall würde ich die RAM im Bios manuell einstellen: 9-9-9-25-34; Command Rate 2T, Spannung 1,55 - 1,65V (in 0,05V Schritten erhöhen und testen). DRAM REF Cycle Time auf 110ns.


----------



## alphap0rnx3 (31. Januar 2011)

Ich traue mich da nicht wirklich dran....
Ich denke ich schicke die RAMS ein, habe ja noch garantie


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Februar 2011)

Klar, ist deine Entscheidung 

Falls es dich doch "jucken" sollte...
Im Bios Menü "AI Tweaker" den Eintrag "DRAM Voltage" auf 1,55V.
Vom "AI Tweaker" Menü ab ins Untermenü "DRAM Timing Configuration" und dort den Eintrag "DRAM Command Rate" auf [2T] stellen.
Das würde vorerst genügen. Danach die Änderungen über "SAVE & EXIT" abspeichern.

...


----------



## alphap0rnx3 (2. Februar 2011)

Dankööö


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Februar 2011)

Bitteschön


----------

